# Fry questions



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, my roommate and I are tryin to get our school of cichlid fry to grow out as fast as possible. Unfortunately I would love to get like a 100g tank and toss all 50 of them in there but I cant. Right now they are spread out between a 20g, a 10g (for the smallest) and a 44g. Great water conditions, regular changes, 8.0ph, and are being fed cyclopeez (?) & standard flake. any other tips you all can give me to get these little guys to grow out faster besides a monster tank?

-Carlo


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hope you are changing more than 8 ppm of water. How about a kiddie pool? But good food several times daily, & frequent, large water changes should do the trick. Sorting by size is also a good idea, as the smallest fish in any tank tend to grow more slowly. So keep rearranging the fry to have the littlest together. I have read that even the fry of soft-water fish like discus grow faster in hard water because of the calcium for bone growth.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

I mean PH 

-Carlo


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I Think feeding them alot and different foods will do the trick.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey guys, another thing I see happening. I have all m Kenyi fry divided up into 3 tanks. a 10g, a 20g & a 44g. all 3 tanks on separate systems. Well, ALL of the Kenyi fry are scratching. All water seems fine. the fry are growing, are very hungry so no weird withdrawn behaviour, but they all just sit there and scratch. the fry in the 44g are in there w/ some other community fish, and the other fish are fine...no scratching. are they just growing so their scales are itchy?

-Carlo


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm, I haven't seen this. Hows the hardness/pH? Has it gone down? Is there algae on the rock they could be trying to break off and eat? I would throw in some extra cichlid salts, just in case they are battling some kind of external parasite.


----------

